# Spouse Visa Processing Times in Turkey



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone recently applied for spouse visa in Turkey? If so, how long did it take to be processed?

We applied on 29th January, its 10 weeks today and we've heard nothing...

The timeline given was a maximum of 12 weeks although they indicated it would not take this long. I know of two other applicants who received answers at 8-9 weeks but as I say we've heard nothing so far


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I have applied my self last week in Istanbul and I also know couple of other people whom applied and received their apllication with in the 12th or 13th weeks. So i guess you would have your case done by week or two from now. Good luck my friend. Also 2 order person you knew what was the outcome? Was the app submitted in Turkey? And how long did they took?


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Oh no I hope it doesn't take another two weeks, this wait is just awful!!!

Unfortunately the applicants I know of who were answered within 8-9 weeks were refused the visa.

I'm hoping this means no news is good news. Best of luck with your application.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

P.s what was the outcome of the applicants you know of?!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Well yes the people i knew were granted after or on 12th week! Whats was the reasons for them got refused? And thanks good luck to you too!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh good to hear some positive news 

I believe they were both refused on the financial requirement...


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe they refuse cases if you submit 6 months payslips bank statement work contract letter from employer but not submitting P60. I dont know if this is right?


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I imagine they will refuse if you don't supply any of the evidence specified. I believe Istanbul has a reputation for being very strict/harsh with their decisions...


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Well evidence says you should submit Payslips, bank statements for 6 months and work contract with employer letter. Is the P60 still important even if you submit all of other evidence and it shows of earning more than £18600?


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

My husband and I hope to apply at the end of may in Istanbul. We will be applying under cat a. I would be really interested to hear the outcomes of both your applications when you hear.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

It has been 16 business days since I applied in Istanbul and time is not going by quickly! The employee at Worldbridge said that because of many applications for summer it will probably be 12 weeks. Also Istanbul is the hub for the region and they are hiring visa officers and assistants. Saw, I hope no news is good news!

If a P60 has been issued it should be supplied. We did not have one to submit so we explained our situation in the cover letter.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

cc9, good luck preparing your application! I will be sure to come back and update you all when I hear something.

Bethany, I know exactly how you feel! It's business day 48 for us and it literally feels like time has stopped! The waiting / not knowing is the worst  

If there are any other applicants from Turkey out there do let us know your timeline, thanks


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Bethany7 said:


> It has been 16 business days since I applied in Istanbul and time is not going by quickly! The employee at Worldbridge said that because of many applications for summer it will probably be 12 weeks. Also Istanbul is the hub for the region and they are hiring visa officers and assistants. Saw, I hope no news is good news!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

If they gave me a job my husband wouldn't need a visa


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

They posted the processing times for March, looks like not hearing before 40 days may be a good sign


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the news mate. But it seems like out of 64 application they answered 32 of them in 10 days. Wow that must be the refusal i am guessing!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am also guessing the 32 were refusals, it doesn't guarantee the remainders were approvals but there's a better chance some were which gives me hope as I have passed that mark


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update guys! We are still waiting, its 11 weeks today. I'm hoping no news is good news!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm believing that it is good news! We applied just before Easter and within our 60 business days are 5 holidays pushing it back an extra week! Be sure to let us know as soon as you hear something!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Working day 53 and my hubby has received and email from UKBA, it says 'Your UK visa application has been processed'!!! 

The email was received at 11.30am this morning but the online tracker hasn't changed...

I didn't know they sent these emails in Turkey, I thought you just waited for the status to change online. Does anyone know if this indicates good or bad news?!?


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

You will just have to wait until you get everything back  there is no way to tell if this is good news or bad news.....
Good luck


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Saw, I'm sure you're so anxious now! Be sure to update us, I hope it doesn't take too long to get down to your husband!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Bethany check the email. If at the end of the email, link says thats visaholders then its mean you got your visa. Good luck my friend


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

At the end of the email it says 'Please visit http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/en/aboutus/features/guideforukvisaholders for information about the UK visa and what it permits visitors to do whilst they are in the UK.' Is that what you mean?!

The status has changed now to 'with courier, attempting delivery'....

Fingers crossed!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes you got the visa mate start celebrating and look for a ticket!!!!!!
And please write what have you submit along with your application! Wowww another success!!!!!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Saw87 by the way I am also from Adana!  really happy for you mate.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

erhnaks said:


> Yes you got the visa mate start celebrating and look for a ticket!!!!!!
> And please write what have you submit along with your application! Wowww another success!!!!!


I reallyyy hope you are right but I can't believe it until my husband has his passport in his hand!

I'll let you know as soon as we hear!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I am 100% positive. If they dont issue the visa they wont send you an email to check the link thats give information about UK visa holders to tell them what to do while they are in UK. The same email has been sent to in another forn for at least 17 people whom were issued with the visa. Could you please tell us what you submit them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Any news saw87?


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

erhnaks said:


> Any news saw87?


Yessssssss!!! We got a yes!!! Hubbies passport arrived this morning with the visa inside


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

What did I tell you? And please tell us what you have submit along with your application. Please its really inportant for other people as well. Congrats saw87!!!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks erhnaks, you were right 

I'm on my phone now so its difficult to post a long message but when I get to my laptop I will post what evidence we submitted with our application...


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks to you saw87. I will wait for your post!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations   I am so happy for you  good luck in your new life x


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! I am so happy for you! I hope you get travel arrangements made soon so you can be together after the stress of the past few months!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! We are so relieved! Good luck to all those still waiting!

As promised, here is the list of evidence we submitted (although remember each case is different so the required evidence may vary), hope it helps 

1.0 Application
1.1 Original Passport of Mr XXXXXX
1.2 Two original passport photographs of the applicant
1.3 Printed Online Application form VAFA4
1.4 Printed Appendix 2 Financial Requirement (Category A)
1.5 Original Personal Statement from Applicant
1.6 Police Check Report of Applicant showing no criminal record (and English translation)
1.7 Certified copy of passport of sponsor Miss XXXXXX
1.8 Certified copies of Turkish visas, evidencing Sponsors visits to Turkey
1.9 Original Birth Certificate of Sponsor

2.0 Letters of Sponsorship / Support
2.1 Original Letter of Sponsorship from Sponsor
2.2 Certified copy BA (hons) Degree Certificate of Sponsor
2.3 Original Letter of Support from Solicitor Mrs XXXXXXX
2.4 Original Letter of Support from Sponsor’s parents 
2.5 Original letter of support from Rev. XXXXXXXX, UK Catholic Parish Priest
2.6 Original signed Sponsorship Undertaking Declaration (SU07/12)

3.0 Financial Requirement
3.1 Original letter from Sponsors employer 
3.2 Original breakdown of Sponsors earnings from 2004 to date
3.3 Copy of Sponsors signed contract of employment and promotion letters from 2004 to date
3.4 Original P60 document (Year 2011-2012 the last issued) of Sponsor, stamped and signed by employer
3.5 Original 7 months pay slips July 2012 – January 2013 of Sponsor, stamped and signed by employer
3.6 Original Bank Statements June 2012 – January 2013 (showing salary being paid in) of Sponsor
3.7 Original Bank Statements June 2012 – January 2013 (showing home outgoings) of Sponsor
3.8 Original Savings Account Statements x2 of Sponsor

4.0 Accommodation
4.1 Original Nationwide Mortgage statement of Sponsor
4.2 Original Land Registry document of Sponsor
4.3 Original Housing Report and accompanying letter
4.4 Original photographs of the property (x6) owned by Sponsor
4.5 Original Council Tax Bill of Sponsor
4.6 Original Northumbrian Water Utility Bill of Sponsor

5.0 Marriage
5.1 Original International Marriage Book (which includes English translation)
5.2 Certified copy of Certificate of Non-impediment of Sponsor
5.3 Copy of receipt for engagement & wedding ring
5.4 Prospective Wedding Venue details for UK wedding reception

6.0 English Language
6.1 Original A1 level City & Guilds International ISESOL Speaking Certificate of Applicant
6.2 Original A1 level City & Guilds International IESOL Listening Certificate of Applicant
6.3 Original ISESOL Notification of Candidates Results – Speaking
6.4 Original IESOL Notification of Candidates Results – Listening
6.5 Original extract of ‘UKBA Approved English Language Tests 13th December 2012’ showing the City & Guilds A1 Level Test for Spouse and email from Test Centre confirming the same

7.0 Genuine Relationship 
7.1 Original photographs (x30) of the couple together and with family and friends and at the marriage ceremony 
7.2 Telephone records 2011 – 2012 (Orange & Lycamobile)
7.3 O2 International calling cards (x5)
7.4 Several Flight (x8) and Hotel (x5) bookings print outs
7.5 Several examples of emails exchanged (x7)
7.6 Original greeting cards exchanged (x5)
7.7 E-card greeting card print out (x1)
7.8 Several original greeting cards (Engagement & Christmas) sent to us by family (x12)
7.9 Original postcard from a friend referring to our Engagement (x1)


----------



## lyndalustyle (Sep 11, 2012)

saw87 said:


> Thanks guys! We are so relieved! Good luck to all those still waiting!
> 
> As promised, here is the list of evidence we submitted (although remember each case is different so the required evidence may vary), hope it helps
> 
> ...


very clear. thank you very much, saw87.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

erhnaks said:


> I have applied my self last week in Istanbul and I also know couple of other people whom applied and received their apllication with in the 12th or 13th weeks. So i guess you would have your case done by week or two from now. Good luck my friend. Also 2 order person you knew what was the outcome? Was the app submitted in Turkey? And how long did they took?




Hi Erhnaks,

Have you heard anything? Ten weeks just gone for us, still nothing!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Also with us mate. Nothing yet. Will let you know asap we hear something.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Good luck you two! I keep popping back here to see how you's got on  

Bethany, our answer from Istanbul came just past 11 weeks so you're on the home straight now! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks saw87. You made me feel good that you havent forgotten about us. Thanks mate.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I have been comparing my timeline to yours since this thread, hopefully I should hear next week. We just closed on our flat so now I'm even more anxious to get there!!!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Processing times have been updated for April, they are getting longer!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont really understan this timescale. If the april is sorted so is it mean this cases are made before april and completed in april is that right?


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, you are correct for some. It's only for when the applications are decided. Therefore some could have been applied and decided in April, the 52% which were decided in 10-15 days. But the others were for applications that were submitted most likely in January, like Saws


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok thanks mate for precious update


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got the email at 1015 this morning saying my applicant has been processed. My heart is racing, the next 2-3 days are going to be torture.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Heyyy bethany copy paste email for me i will tell you your result. But not forget to delete the name.  good luck and when did you applied for it. And where ?


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

So ok i just read ur last post. İ assume you have applied around 14-16 of march in İstanbul. So today you got the email. Wow.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I applied online March 11 then submitted docs etc March 18 in Istanbul. The email does have the link for guideforukvisaholders but it could be generic??? I think they send the same email out for privacy settings, because they recently changed the emails for applicants on the US....


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Well if you got the email most of the time you got the visa good luck


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, will update as soon as I hear, just like saw I won't believe it u til I see it!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Any idea how long it takes to courier within Istanbul?


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

1 or 2 days. But considering the troubles there i would say 2 days


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeyyyy! Congrats Bethany, I had a feeling you would hear this week!

I know you won't believe it until you see that passport but I'm sure its going to be good news  the people I heard who were refused didn't get an email... 

Hang in there only a couple of days to go


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Approved!!! Was delivered by UPS about an hour ago!


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow that was quick! Congratulations, such a relief isn't it! Go and get his flight booked  x


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats mate. Hope i will get too. Well done mate.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Bethany. Last thing mate. Could you please write list of your financial papers you have given to them. Thanks.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sure, for finances we submitted exactly what they asked for:

Original employment contract
6 payslips stamped and signed 
6 months original bank statements on bank stationary
Employer letter confirming pay slips, contract info etc.

We did not have a P60 as this was a new job and there wasn't a previous job. We explained this in the cover letter.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok thanks very much bethany. Good luck to you in your new life.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Erhnaks its your turn next, good luck!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Now that I'm looking at it from the other side, the longer the wait the better! Keep us updated


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

İts as you say


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Any news???


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

I received the same email as saw87 and you received this morning. I hope its the same outcome with visa. Fingercross mates.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Good luck! I hope it gets to you fast, mine was the next day, let us know!


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks bethany7 i will keep posting as soon as i receive it in our hand


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Big congratulations Erhnaks! That's great news...

It took a couple of days for my husbands passport to get from Istanbul down to Adana. But the wait it almost over for you


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

saw87 couples of days as you meant how many exact days after this email have you received your email?


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

We received the email on the Tuesday, package was in Adana on Thursday although it wasn't delivered to my husbands village until the Friday morning. I expect yours should arrive Friday or maybe Saturday morning...


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you saw87


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Your UK visa application has been processed. Please use tracking facility on www.visainfoservices.com for Turkey or UK Visa Information - Kazakhstan - Home Page for Kazakhstan.
Please give feedback on the UK visa application process at: www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/visas-survey


Please visit UK Border Agency | Home Page for information about the UK visa and what it permits visitors to do whilst they are in the UK. 

Folks. Is it the same email as you were received? Please so crumbling at the moment to get the passport back to see if the visa is there. Thanks.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yep that's the email! Try not to worry, I'm sure you've got it...

How many weeks has it been?


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Today exactly 55 day. Have you received any other email then this? Hahaha i am just laughing at the moment. Two of you i said start to celebrate you got the email and you got the visa. Now i am not sure if i got the visa


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes now you know the feeling too! But try to relax, I'm sure its good news


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Well i hope so mate. Someone told me that they also known some people who got the same email and were refused. I am not sure it doesnt make sense if you refuse the application why would you wanna give information about the uk visa holders. I mean it doesnt make any sense. Lets see.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Attempting delivery with courier. Even more excited. Lets see.


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, same email and same time frame. My visa was actually processed 4 days before I got the email, so I'm assuming a refusal you would have known about at least a week ago. I have a good feeling. Do you have your UPS form you filled out at Worldbridge? You can track your package with the number on the receipt.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes i got the receipt from ups but cant track it for some reason.


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Matessssss i got the visaa!!!!


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

woo hoo well done to you


----------



## erhnaks (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you alllll


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the UK


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Just been reading all your posts - congratulations to you all on getting your visas!

We applied for a spouse visa for my Turkish husband on 7th June 2013 (Ankara) and we are still waiting. It is 45 working days today (we lost 2 working days due to the Ramadan festival) - we are in week 10.

We wondered if there is anyone out there right now in the same position as us, or is there anyone who has recently got their visa, and if so, how long have you been waiting/waited?

Thanks for any info


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Melhan, I know of someone who applied in Istanbul and is into week 11 now. Expecting an answer any day!

My husband's visa (issued in April) also took 11 weeks, same with others on this thread. So looks like only another week to wait for you!

Good luck to you and your husband!


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi saw87,

Thanks for your reply. We hope it's just one more week - it's so hard to wait! We've just tried to calculate the average time from some other people's recent waiting times and it looks like the average is indeed ~55 days/11 weeks.

Fingers crossed! and thanks


----------



## Bethany7 (Jan 7, 2013)

You should hear soon, but it also seems that those who wait the longest generally get good 

news.


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Bethany7  Day 48 today, hopefully not too long now


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi every one, I read all your comments and messages  congratulation to all of you... Me and my girl friend going to submit our marriage application in Istanbul in one month. I am British and she is from IRAN. Uk embassy has been closed in Iran at the moment.

I would like to ask you some questions please.

1- is it necessary for me (British Citizen) to be there on the application submission date or not?? Or I can give her all my documents which we need to support our application??

2- Does she have to stay in Turkey while the application is under process or she can leave Turkey?

3- If she could leave there, then would they accept official copy (or normal copy!!) of her passport or not?? Because without passport she will not be able to leave Turkey!!

We wanted to go to the Dubai or Abu Dhabi to submit our application, but I called them 2 days ago and they said you must leave your passport here while UKBA process your application!!! but they were not sure and they said you should come here and ask our manager!!!

I am so appreciate if you can help and advice me.

Best Regards,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A-UK said:


> Hi every one, I read all your comments and messages  congratulation to all of you... Me and my girl friend going to submit our marriage application in Istanbul in one month. I am British and she is from IRAN. Uk embassy has been closed in Iran at the moment.
> 
> I would like to ask you some questions please.
> 
> 1- is it necessary for me (British Citizen) to be there on the application submission date or not?? Or I can give her all my documents which we need to support our application??


No



> 2- Does she have to stay in Turkey while the application is under process or she can leave Turkey?


Yes as she has to submit her passport.



> 3- If she could leave there, then would they accept official copy (or normal copy!!) of her passport or not?? Because without passport she will not be able to leave Turkey!!


She can't leave as her passport must be submitted with the application.



> We wanted to go to the Dubai or Abu Dhabi to submit our application, but I called them 2 days ago and they said you must leave your passport here while UKBA process your application!!! but they were not sure and they said you should come here and ask our manager!!!


She has to submit her application from her normal place of residence.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Since the British embassy in Iran is closed indefinitely, Iranians have to apply for their visa in Abu Dhabi, Dubai or Turkey, or at any other country in the world. If under the law of the country you aren't allowed to part with your passport as a foreigner, a different arrangement will be made locally to retain your passport, but you need to find out what it is with VFS - visa partner, like submitting a certified copy of every page of your passport.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi 

is any one here know good, responsible and trustworthy solicitor in London for Spouse visa application??

let me know please if you know.

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need one. What's the problem?


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

to be honest we scare maybe we will miss any thing to prepare our document or to fill in the application forms. most of them we did just to make sure every thing is going well. on the other hand during last three months, we paid 370 pound to two solicitors just for consultation!!!! and they almost did nothing!! thats why we can not trust any one.

as I explained you my girl friend has got enough saving in Iran...I have disability as well...we dont know we should apply based on her savings on my disability to get exemption!! which one is more better for us!!

and the other thing for example I should as a Sponsor to fill in Sponsorship Undertaking Form, and I should declare in that form that i could support her!!! but if we will apply on her saving or even on my disability I will not able to support her and she will support herself . So we dont know what we have to put in that form!!! ??

some questions like this.

Best Regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Easily answered and save your hard-earned cash!
As she has enough savings (I've explained to you how to do it - didn't you read it?), just apply under Cat D.
No need to complete SU07/12.
Anything else?
Free reliable advice with nearly 100% success rate!


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa,

I read your previuos massage in the morning. Many many thanks for your information. I get back to you if I have any questions.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

My husband got an email from the UKBA about 30 minutes ago. We don't want to get too excited yet but from what I've read on here it sounds like it might be okay. Could anyone let us know what they think? Here's the email:

"Your UK visa application is considered, we will return your passport. Please allow enough courier time for applications submitted outside Istanbul and check www visainfoservices com for Turkey...

Please give feedback on the UK visa application process at: www ukba homeoffice gov uk/visas-survey
Please visit www ukvisas gov uk/en/aboutus/features/guideforukvisaholders for information about the UK visa and what it permits visitors to do whil..."

What do people think? Does it sound successful? We're so excited but nervous and not sure what to think!

Today is working day 52 by the way.

Any thoughts much appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't tell as it's a generic email. Wait until you get your passport back.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Melhan, those on the forum who have been successful got a similar email from Istanbul so it would seem like good news for you 

I know you don't quite want to believe it until you have the passport in your hands though! Shouldn't be long to wait, it took 2 days after the email for my husbands passport to get down to Adana.

Good luck!


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks saw87 I really hope so. You're right, we won't believe it until he has the passport in his hands! 

Just waiting for the website to update so he knows when he can go to collect our documents. It still says "Arrived at the visa section" at the moment.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

saw87 said:


> Hi Melhan, those on the forum who have been successful got a similar email from Istanbul so it would seem like good news for you.


Because none of you have had their visa turned down, so you don't know what kind of email message unsuccessful applicants receive. 
They never state in an email you have been refused because of confidentiality clause. Email can be read by someone other than the intended recipient, while a letter enclosed with the passport is far less likely to.

So just hold your horses and wait till you have your passport back.


----------



## Haylztones (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Melhan, we had the same email with the same wording on Thursday, still says 'arrived at visa section' .

Yesterday was day 65 end of week 13. I was asked for a tax document last week from HMRC with I faxed to Istanbul, so I guess that was our delay, now just anxiously waiting. 

Can you please let me know if yours is updated. 

Thanks, 

Haylz


----------



## Haylztones (Aug 24, 2013)

ha ha I'm not from Tunisia what did I do there !! hmm messed up


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Haylztones,

Good luck with your application.

We got the email early afternoon on Wednesday 21st but the website status was not updated to “Visa decision ready for pick up by Applicant or Courier company” until about 9.30 am on Friday 23rd. Unfortunately, this was too late for my husband to make travel arrangements to get to the World Bridge office in Ankara before the office closed at 2 pm – he’s currently visiting his parents in another city. Had the status been updated on Thursday afternoon he would have been able to get there for Friday and we would know the result now. So annoying! 

Also, in case you didn’t know (we didn’t until Friday) the World Bridge office observes the UK bank holiday on Monday 26th so we will have to wait until Tuesday morning to get the result of the application. I imagine if your status was not updated yesterday it won’t change until Tuesday at the earliest now. We should be used to waiting by now but it doesn’t get any easier! 

I’ll update you on Tuesday as soon as we hear. Please let us know when you hear any news too.

Thanks 

Melhan


----------



## Haylztones (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for updating Melhan, ohhhhh no thats so frustrating for you but at least it changed, I found it most odd that he received the email but no status change Friday. I don't quite understand how it works because friends of mine have had status updates out of office hours on the weekend and in the night, weird! 

Thanks for the info on bank holiday I didn't realise they also took uk hols too as well as the turkish hols. OK well I'm glad I know that, so won't expect anything until tues or wed. 

I'm really hoping that what an earlier poster said in the thread about the link at the end is right, why would they though send that to someone they have refused. I think I'm clutching at straws and looking for that glimmer of hope .

Good luck then for Tues, so glad Saw told me about you because I was starting to think I was alone in having an email but no status update following on.

Keep us posted , and have everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Haylztones,

I didn’t know that statuses could change out of hours! If I’d known that, I might have checked every hour during the night then called my husband to let him know to get the first bus! I checked before I slept Thursday night at 12.15 (02.15 Friday in Turkey of course) and it was the same “Arrived at Visa Section” then, as I knew it was already too late by Friday morning I didn’t check until 07.30 (09.30 in Turkey).

Yeah, I’m hoping the same about the link in the email meaning it is okay.

Good luck to you too for Tuesday. It’s good to find others in the same situation – nice to have a bit of support. Most of my friends and colleagues are totally shocked about how difficult and crazy this application process is. And saw87 has been very supportive and helpful too 

Fingers crossed for us all :fingerscrossed:

Take care and hear from you soon

Melhan x


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm keeping everything crossed for you both girls! The wait is truly awful but it will soon be forgotten when your husbands are by your sides 

Wishing you both lots of luck xx

P.s. Melhan, you should check out xxxxxxx forum (am I allowed to say that on here - _Sorry No - mod_), its a wonderful community of ladies all in our situation so there's lots of advice and support given


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for your good luck wishes saw87 

And thanks for informing me that "other forums are available"  I'll check that one out too - I did notice it before the edit but I understand the rules 

Less than two days to go until we know the decision...

Melhan x


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry Mod, thought that might be the case!


----------



## Haylztones (Aug 24, 2013)

Only one more day for you Melhan, good look and let us know asap xx


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Goodluck from myside too Haylztones and Melhan

(india) 61 working days for me, yet no news. monday bank holiday -I'm too waiting for tuesday that I recieve such mail as urs in this week hopefully.


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We got the visa! 


My husband has just picked up his passport with the spouse visa inside  and it looks like all documents have been returned too. Wow! I can't quite believe it! I have to go to work now - I'm never going to concentrate today!

Best of luck to Haylztones and juhi - I hope you both get good results too :fingerscrossed: Thinking of you

I'll update with more details later.

Thanks so much for everyone's support 

Melhan x


----------



## Haylztones (Aug 24, 2013)

Yayyyyyy fantastic thats wonderful news Melhan, congratulations to you both, when will your hubby come? 

We got the status update today and text with courier, but my husband is getting it diverted so may take two days to reach him. I will let you know, fingers crossed we will get good news too x


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yayyyyy! Congratulations to you and your hubby Melhan! You must be so happy and relieved  

Your turn next Haylz !!!  xx


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Haylztones! Thanks saw87! We’re so relieved! It’s just beginning to sink in now. Hopefully we’ll be together in a week or so  My husband just needs to arrange his resignation and pack his suitcase 

Good luck Haylztones – I hope your visa is okay too. Good luck juhi – I hope that you get your email asap. Let us know what happens to both of you.


Melhan x


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Melhan said:


> Thanks Haylztones! Thanks saw87! We’re so relieved! It’s just beginning to sink in now. Hopefully we’ll be together in a week or so  My husband just needs to arrange his resignation and pack his suitcase
> 
> Good luck Haylztones – I hope your visa is okay too. Good luck juhi – I hope that you get your email asap. Let us know what happens to both of you.
> 
> ...


Thanks ,  Good luck and best wishes to you too Melhan


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks juhi


----------



## Haylztones (Aug 24, 2013)

We got a YESSSSSSSSSS yipeeeeee, found out today, can't stop smiling, hasn't sunk in just yet


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I know I've already said it but I'm sooo happy for you Haylz! They took their time in replying but the wait was worth it to get a big fat YES!!! Hope hubby will be arriving very soon  xx


----------



## Melhan (Aug 12, 2013)

Yayyyy!!! Congratulations Haylztones  Excellent news! I still cannot believe we got ours either and it's already 4 days since! So happy for you. Hope you can be reunited asap  

Melhan x


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Dear Joppa,

I got useful advise from you previously, I would like to ask you one question regarding Financial form.

in the Part 3: "Q. 3.1. : Is your sponsor is receipt of a disability related or carers benefit listed within the guidance notes? if you have claimed to be exempt from meeting the financial requirement you must submit the relevant evidence, as specified, of your eligibility to be exempt.

Yes..... if "Yes" go to part 4 No.... "

As I explained you before, I am receiving DLA, but at first is going to be finished in end of October and they will reassess me to see if I am eligible to get more DLA or not!!! So before my DLA ends, we will submit our application in Turkey, but we do not want to take a risk and have decided to apply based on my wife's savings. But we do not know in question 3.1 should tick "YES" or "No"??

since, if we tick "Yes" we should go to "Part 4" and we tick "No" is does not work because I am receiving DLA at the moment!!!!



So could you please help and advice me what exactly to do in this question??

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's fine. Nobody knows what you are going to get from October but as you are receiving at the moment and can submit evidence of having received it, you are eligible.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa, many thanks for your message..

but at first we are thinking they will refuse us easily, and they will say your DLA is going to be end on end of October and we need more evidence, for this reason we can not process your application!!! (as you know UKBA does not care about anything and they always looking for NEGATIVE points than positive ones in every application). And once they refuse us, the appeal takes 8 months after that.

secondly, if we would like to apply under my wife's saving (because she has got more than 65000 pounds in her account in Iran for more than 8 , 9 months) do you thing is that any problem?? and what we should say in this particular question?? 

we are really getting confused and not sure what is the best option!!!

Kind Regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's unlikely. The guidance says you only need to enclose award letter, and evidence of having received payment in the last 12 months. 
Or you can just apply using your wife's savings - it's up to you. State you receive DLA but you want to apply by meeting the financial requirement. Make this clear in a covering letter.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Dear Joppa, 

I just would like to ask you, I should give my Original British Passport to my wife to take to the Istanbul with her documents or the copy of that which certify by Notary public office in London is enough for UKBA??

to be honest I went to the post office to certify the copy of my Documents such as Passport, Bills and etc. but they did not do that, so I have decided to go to the Notary Public Offices. 

Do you know if the Notary Office certify the copy of documents, UKBA will accept that or not?

by the way many thanks for your help and support the clients at any time.

Best Regards,


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa,

I have another important question again. if we would like to apply based on my disability and mentioned my wife's saving as well. shall we meet the Adequate Maintenance as well?? which is 

A-B>=C (A indicates the net income of Spencer, B rent of accommodation per week) >= (C income support British Family which is £112.55 per week)

so shall we meet this formula as well or we are exempt from that?? 

because at the moment I have received £100.15 for ESA per week, £224 for housing benefit per week, and £76.25 for DLA and I have paid £253.84 for my flat rent per week.

even I dont know if we must meet this formula, my DLA benefit will take in to the account or not??!!!

we are so confused!! ( we called to many solicitors , one of them said you must meet and one of them said NO !!

could you please help me as usual.

Best Regards


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

because in the UKBA websitr they mentioned if you want to use your exemption, YOU MUST MEET THE ADEQUATE MAINTENANCE!! so I do not know the DLA is taking to the account as a NET INCOME for Adequate Maintenance or not??

Best regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes you have to meet that formula of having £112.55 left each week. You can count all your incomes and benefits.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa,

many thanks for your help, so at the moment I will received all these benefits:

Housing benefit : £224.84 per week
ESA : £100.15 per week
DLA : £76.25 per week
------------------------------------------------
Total : £401.24 per week

I have paid £1100 rent for my flat every month which is going to be £253.84 per week. So:

£401.24- £253.84 = £147.40 >= £112.55

do you think they will calculated like this??? because some people says they will not count Housing Benefit or ESA as a income!!!! some says They will!!!

so do you they will definitely count these benefit as my income?? 

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They WILL count.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

many many thanks dear JOPPA


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Dear Joppa,

we have paid the visa fee right now (online) and received confirmation and also print our application. so we should get as appointment through World Bridge in Istanbul. 

if we decide to specify date of my wife's appointment in the next 2 weeks is it ok? in other words for how long our payment is valid and will be kept? 

My wife is going to leave UK tomorrow to IRAN, because she should pick up her financial bank statement from IRAN and after that she goes to the Turkey. That is because we are not yet sure about the exact date of getting an appointment.

Could you please give me some advice.

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2 weeks is fine. The limit is something like a month to two months.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa, so you think 2 or 3 week is fine. thanks a lottttt.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa, 

my wife tried to get an appointment from Istanbul World Bridge in order to submit her application there. But she does not know in "Visa Type" drop-box which Option she should to select!!??? 
There are:

"Settlement- Settlement- Marriage" 
"Settlement-Settlement- wife" 
"settlement- Husband" ?????

could you please let me know which one she should exactly to select to get an appointment?

Best regards,
A-UK


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Settlement - Settlement - Wife.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

many many thanks dear joppa. I would like to ask you other question as well please.

shall I let Council, jobcentre and disablity know regarding my marriage?? because anyway my wife is not here.

Best Regards,


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

sorry again...so what about "Settlement- Settlement- Marriage"!!??? what is that for??

Kind Regards,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the option you gave?
Presumably settlement visa application as wife of a settled person.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

dear Joppa, many thanks for your answer ..I know I asked you before this question but one guy scared and confused me!!!

he said you can apply based on your wife's Saving when only your wife's Saving is in the UK Bank not anywhere else!!!??

as I told you my wife has got enough saving but in Iranian bank and is more than 6 months!!

could you plz let me know as soon as plz because we are going to submut our application in next week.

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Iranian accounts are fine.
Check exchange rate on Oanda to see you meet the requirement when converted to sterling.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Dear Joppa,

my wife has been submit her application today in Istanbul. They told her you should keep your passport by yourself and once they will start to process your application you will be notified by email or call and then you must bring your Iranian passport!!!!

She tried to leave her passport there but they did not accept. and she asked them the reason and the WORLD BRIDGE staff said they do not anything know about that and this is UK regulations!!! 

So I would like to ask you do you know what is the reason for that?? or have you heard about that before??? because to be honest this is the first time I have heard. Maybe they doing just for Iranians??

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Iranians have special provisions made for them because of internal situation. So it probably has something to do with that, and also it's not advisable to be without your passport in Turkey.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

many thanks dear Joppa, I have another question:

do you think I should let council, Jobcentre and Disability know regarding my marriage or not necessary?? because my wife is not in UK!! I dont know if I should tell them or not?? I was thinking maybe UKBA will send them inquiry about my situation!!! I am quiet worry and dont know what to do!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What makes you think they need to know?


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

nothing...we didnt put anything wrong in our application ...because always JobCentre, Council and Disability in their letters mentioned if your circumstances changed let us know!! 

that is why I dont know I should let them know know or waiting for my Wife when she will get her visa?? 

I was thinking if the UKBA send them inquiry regarding our application and they say, they didint know about my marriage!! is that against regulation or not at this stage??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually these agencies are only interested if your partner comes to live with you in UK.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

many many thanksss


----------



## sinans11 (Oct 2, 2013)

*Applying on 9th October*

Hi all, I have been following this thread for a while now. My wife who lives in Turkey will be applying for a spouse visa for the UK. any last minute pointers?????

All help will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank youuuuuu


----------



## sinans11 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello

I wanted to know if anyone applied for the spouse visa in Istanbul in October and have received a reply?

Thank you.

Good luck to all.


----------



## saw87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, I know of someone who recently received their spouse visa from Istanbul in 9 weeks, so maybe times are improving slightly (it was previously 12 weeks).

Good luck with your application!


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Sinans11:

My wife has been submitted our application on 2nd of October but still have not received anything from them!! today is going to be 8 weeks. could I ask you when did u submit your application??

Regards


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Joppa,

Regarding our before messages, my wife has been submitted her application in Istanbul on 2nd of October. as I told you she is from IRAN. when she wanted to submit her application World Bridge Staff did not take her passport and they said you can come back IRAN and UK embassy once starts to process your application will let u know and you can bring your passport. Also, they gave these information in a letter. 

they mentioned when you bring your passport it will take 14 days to process your application. but today is going to be 8 weeks and still have not received anything!!! 

what do you think?? 

Best Regards


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't a clue. Obviously there is a special situation regarding Iranian applicants.


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

many thanks Dear Joppa


----------



## A-UK (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi Dear Joppa,

My wife has got her visa from Istanbul and came back to the London around 2 weeks ago. I should let Council and Job centre know regarding she has been joint me and living with me at the moment. But to be honest I do not have enough information where I should start and how should I let them know!! I mean can you help me what happen when I will tell them?? what document they will ask me?? and how this situation will effect my current benefits?? will they reduce it or remain as it is?? since my wife looking for work and she is unemployed too. 

I am receiving ESA at the moment and housing benefit and unemployed. I do not like to do something with no have clear information.

Kind Regards,
A-UK


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just give them a call and tell them. If they want any documents, they will ask. When someone is living with you as your wife, and she has no recourse to public funds, your benefits are automatically reassessed. Whether you get less or not depends on your circumstance such as how much money you have etc.


----------



## Acakir (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and I hope I'm in the right area for my problem 
We'll We have applied for my husbands visa on 13th November 2013 in Ankara and we had a response back on 19th December 2013 claiming there was a document missing so I had to fax it back on 21st December 2013 and since then to now I have had no response from the visa place when I try and track it on the world bridge site for the past few weeks it said "Arrived at the visa section" but for the past 2 days it says "Arrived at the visa section no further updates available" I'm completely lost I don't know what to do, I've emailed world bridge and still waiting for a reply... Has anyone been waiting for this long with no reply??


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

12 or 13 weeks is fairly standard for processing times in Turkey. You will hopefully get your decision soon


----------



## Acakir (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope so it has been 73 working days ain't counted weekends before the first reply and after I sent the required document second time from then it has been 66 days past 13 weeks since


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you will hear soon  good luck


----------



## Acakir (Mar 26, 2014)

Ohh thank you so so so much I hope so too and good luck to you to  only thing that really worried me more was ""Your application status Arrived at the Visa Section. No further updates will be available"" it sounds like a refuse and the case is closed but you never know... Let's think positive


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

There is no way to know at this stage. The status normally stays like this until they return your documents, then it will change to documents with courier  you may receive an email from them once they have made their decision but this isn't always the case.
Stay positive it's unlikely they have made a decision yet


----------



## Acakir (Mar 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed and more praying to do..


----------



## Brighteye (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello to everybody!
I am newcomer here and my story has begun
Applied for Settlement visa (wife) in Istanbul Turkey in August 20th, still my package is "bundled".
Dear Moderator, do you know is it normal to be bundled for more than 10 days?
Thank you!


----------

